# easton fork



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

any thoughts on the easton cross forks


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Love it!!*

I just got one and have done two races on it and LOVE IT! I'm 195lbs.. No problems so far.. The think just rocks..


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Super light but haven't had any problems on the numerous bikes I take care of for the Velo Bella pros. There is some chatter from the brakes due to the weight, but this is often due to the combination of brake type, pad compound, and rim type as much as it is the fork.


----------

